# Urheberrechts-Schützer schicken Rechnungen an Kazaa/eDonkey-Nutzer



## Sebastian Wramba (1. Januar 2003)

http://de.internet.com/index.html?id=2017917

ja... was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## sam (1. Januar 2003)

ich hab noch keine bekommen...
würd das sowieso nicht zahlen


----------



## nickname (2. Januar 2003)

Naja, ist erstmal nur Dänemark  
kann noch dauern bis das hier soweit ist *g*

Gruss nickname :|


----------

